# Dumb, Divorced or Dear?



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: :HistericalSmiley: OK I woke up this morning thinking of SM... and many thoughts were flying around in my head... but one came to front and center.. AM I just Dumb..? over 60 and this is the 2nd forum I have been on and didn't participate on the other very much.. so mabye I don't know all the lingo of public sharing. In one of yesterday's thread I posted about the difference of male Maltese being more loving with ladies and the female Maltese liking males.. I was typing that my male Billye will sleep with me and my husband when I am home but when I am gone Billye has no desire to be in the bed and wrote the word my husband but decided after reading many posts that have DH in them to change it to DH.. thinking all along that means DEAR HUSBAND...(please don't laugh too hard) ... I woke up this morning thinking I don't know for sure what DH stands for :w00t: YIKES is it DIVORCED HUSBAND ??? Please educate me and maybe I can edit that post... with permission please.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's funny, because I don't have a DH and sometimes I ask myself what is a DH anyhow? But whenever I read it I think "Darling Husband" then thought, maybe it is "Dear"...they may really think "dumb" at times LOL but then, are they really calling their husbands 'darling' all the time? (not my mother). You're not the only one who is up in the air with "DH" 
I'm going with "darling".


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL, when I first joined I didn't know what DH was either. But then as I kept reading, I just figured it was dear husband. Hugs to you, I sat there when I first saw it for the very first time, trying to figure it out


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you ever see me using that phrase you can be sure it means

Darn Husband.......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I am blessed with a Dear and a Darling Husband.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been doing exactly the same as you Lol. I thought it mean dear husband too and have been posting that.  ooops!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.

Perhaps dick head LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I try not to use "DH"...I just don't like it, I guess. It does stand for "Dear" or "Darling", though.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess it could be the state of your union at the time. Dear, darling, darned, dumb, dumbest, etc. Whatever applies, I say!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


 
LOL, OMG!!! I think you are absolutely correct!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


 

:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Just what I was thinking because that is exactly what mine is!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

DH as listed in the Urban Dictionary (I use this just to be able to talk to my kids) 
Dear or Darling Husband, Designated Hitter, Dick Head. LOL!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lindy said:


> I guess it could be the state of your union at the time. Dear, darling, darned, dumb, dumbest, etc. Whatever applies, I say!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Do you know my ex ???? You know, the one who would NEVER allow "a yappy little ankle biter" ..... out with him, in with the fluff :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You could always also assume it means "dead husband"!

I thought it meant DEAR and sometimes saves space and time as you don't always have to write "my husband"


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lmao*



kag said:


> oh, i hope i don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head lol
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


d i t t o


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Is that what you called Steve when he fell? JK... I think we've all thought this from time to time, you are so funny Kerry, glad to see you still have a sense of humor. :HistericalSmiley:



KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


I believe that is short for Richard Cranium :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> You could always also assume it means "dead husband"!
> 
> I thought it meant DEAR and sometimes saves space and time as you don't always have to write "my husband"


I always assumed it was Dear too until today. Kerry's response made me LOL!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


:HistericalSmiley: No trouble on my end. My ex was a DH (dick head) :HistericalSmiley:

But yep, too many initials can get confusing, to the point you no longer know who the heck people are talking about. For instance, SIL is sister-in-law, or son-in-law. Now, who are you talking about, your SIL, or your SIL ~ :HistericalSmiley:

But yep, if I ever say, "DH", it will mean "dick head". :thumbsup:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

*now thats funny!!*

I laughed out loud when I read this Kerry, funny stuff, true at times!!



KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You guys are too funny. I had to do a google search to figure out all the initials.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


:w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

It does mean "dear" but I don't really like that abbreviation so I never use it. You also see "DS" and "DD" a lot for dear son and daughter.


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

I had wondered about this too... I always thought it meant darned (but not that word, don't want to get in trouble) husband, and I really didn't think that was nice. I mean, I understand sometimes, or some men, but all of your husbands all the time.... Made me wonder. Makes me happier to think you are saying dear or darling. Thanks for clearing this up


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Kerry, I'm sure that's what it means. Or Dumba$$ Husband


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeanne, thanks for asking, I have been wondering the same thing for awhile now!

I usually just say "hubby" but we've only been married since September, and I'm still not even used to calling him that!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I vote for what Kerry said! 

When I first got on the internet it was on a forum for people going through some hard times and stupid me thought that LOL was lotsa love - so I'd post a serious reply to their post and end it with LOL thinking I was sending them a lot of love - wasn't until years later I learned it was laugh out loud! Talk about embarrassed! No one ever said anything but I was still embarrassed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sophie said:


> I vote for what Kerry said!
> 
> When I first got on the internet it was on a forum for people going through some hard times and stupid me *thought that LOL was lotsa love* - so I'd post a serious reply to their post and end it with LOL thinking I was sending them a lot of love - wasn't until years later I learned it was laugh out loud! Talk about embarrassed! No one ever said anything but I was still embarrassed.


 
OMG!!! I'm LAUGHING OUT LOUD at this. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

That is hilarious. "Lots Of Love" :smrofl: When it didn't apply. LMAO

You are sooooo cute. You have no idea how much you're loved.

So LOL to you, my friend. Yep, Lots Of Love ~ :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh now that's funny, poor thing! LOL :HistericalSmiley:
they must have thought you were nuts with that FIM - we don't use that one much...foot in mouth!




sophie said:


> I vote for what Kerry said!
> 
> When I first got on the internet it was on a forum for people going through some hard times and stupid me thought that LOL was lotsa love - so I'd post a serious reply to their post and end it with LOL thinking I was sending them a lot of love - wasn't until years later I learned it was laugh out loud! Talk about embarrassed! No one ever said anything but I was still embarrassed.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

sophie said:


> I vote for what Kerry said!
> 
> When I first got on the internet it was on a forum for people going through some hard times and stupid me thought that LOL was lotsa love - so I'd post a serious reply to their post and end it with LOL thinking I was sending them a lot of love - wasn't until years later I learned it was laugh out loud! Talk about embarrassed! No one ever said anything but I was still embarrassed.


 :HistericalSmiley:Linda ME too!!.. All of a sudden my emails were filled with LOL... I had no idea what it meant.. I wasn't ? smart or brave enough to ask.. so I assumed it meant LOTS OF LUCK? or LOTS OF LAUGH? Finally I figured it out.. what else is out there before I write one again like I did last week here on SM thinking I was saying I slept with my DH.. and later wondering if I was saying Divorced husband instead of Darling or Dear husband and knowing to edit I would have to get permission from admin. :w00t: YIKES !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


KAG said:


> Oh, I hope I don't get in trouble for this.
> 
> Perhaps dick head LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kerry,

Someone toldme that your definition of DH was correct and I believed them. It must be the twisted New York in us!!:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sophie said:


> I vote for what Kerry said!
> 
> When I first got on the internet it was on a forum for people going through some hard times and stupid me thought that LOL was lotsa love - so I'd post a serious reply to their post and end it with LOL thinking I was sending them a lot of love - wasn't until years later I learned it was laugh out loud! Talk about embarrassed! No one ever said anything but I was still embarrassed.


Oh Dear!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Now THAT'S funny. :smrofl::smrofl:
I too was a newbie in forumland with SM and was clueless about all the acronyms here and on twitter, etc. I think I've got most down. For me it's definitely dear husband...but some days....


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

sophie said:


> I vote for what Kerry said!
> 
> When I first got on the internet it was on a forum for people going through some hard times and stupid me thought that LOL was lotsa love - so I'd post a serious reply to their post and end it with LOL thinking I was sending them a lot of love - wasn't until years later I learned it was laugh out loud! Talk about embarrassed! No one ever said anything but I was still embarrassed.


 
OMG!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

I am 26 and should be on top of the latest 'slang' or whatever it is called but I must admit I've been googling the meaning of DH, LMAO, IMO and countless others....


----------

